# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Помогите узнать ,что это за видяхи на картинках

## ЗлойДоктор

А это за видяхи? :)



Заранее спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! %)

----------


## mehanik_disk

> А это за видяхи? :)
> 
> 
> 
> Заранее спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! %)


Вопрос некорректный(не полный), посмотри сзади на картах наклейки!

----------

